# Deadlys or sillosocks



## DIIIHHHHH00 (Apr 7, 2011)

which do you prefer Deadlys or Silloscks


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

0-10mph wind Sillosocks, 25+ mph wind deadlies. In between either. Deadlies are heavy, sillosock are light


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Go with Sillo SOcks


----------



## DUCKWHISPERER (Aug 20, 2009)

SILLOS...CHEAPER.DEADLIES DO LOOK NICE THO


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

jpallen14 said:


> 0-10mph wind Sillosocks, 25+ mph wind deadlies. In between either. Deadlies are heavy, sillosock are light


That's a good way to look at the difference in dekes. I hate the death rattle from sillosocks when its really windy. The hooked stakes help if you don't glue them and can stick the decoy nose down in the dirt though.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

If you have to carry your decoys in.......Sillosocks all the way. I don't see myself every buying more Deadlys unless they figure a way to make them lighter.

Alex


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

I would love to see Deadly go to a fiberglass stake. The steel ones they currently use are too heavy and they bend when putting them into cold ground. Fiberglass would be lighter and they wouldn't bend.


----------

